# CD-Brennen mit Dateinamen länger als 64 Zeichen



## aquasonic (3. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem, und zwar sollte ich eine CD brennen welche ASP-Scripts enthalten sollte die von einem offline-Explorer geschrieben wurde. Nur leider unterstützt ISO nicht mehr als 64 Zeichen im Dateinamen, und somit kann ich die Dateien nicht brennen...

Weiss wer wie ich die Daten trotzdem auf eine Disk bekommeVielen Dank schonmal...


----------

